# The Last Airbender 2010



## KuRensan (Apr 25, 2010)

I was lookig at youtube and found this:



What do you think about it ??


I think it's fun XD already thought about it when dragonball revolution came 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: XD they didn't call it avatar


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 25, 2010)

hope it doesn't suck ass


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> hope it doesn't suck ass


i second this

the cast could've been a bit more diverse ;O


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm kind of excited about it, I love the show. I bet it's gonna suck like DragonBall Evolution did. Apparently they've already planned a 2nd and a 3rd, they should kind of wait until the 1st film comes out, it might be crap, no one will want to see the sequels if the 1st 1 was crap.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking forward to this.

I have to say, it should have been AVATAR: The Last Airbender as working title, and the other AVATAR movie should have been called something else!


----------



## Yumi (Apr 26, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I'm kind of excited about it, I love the show. I bet it's gonna suck like DragonBall Evolution did. Apparently they've already planned a 2nd and a 3rd, they should kind of wait until the 1st film comes out, it might be crap, no one will want to see the sequels if the 1st 1 was crap.



Don't worry, it won't take place in modern time and with a high school. 

So far the scenarios look promising. ;D


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 26, 2010)

Also looking forward, but not expecting much (so I won't be let down if it's bad, but will be overly happy if it turns out good).

Anddddd

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=207812


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this.
> 
> I have to say, it should have been AVATAR: The Last Airbender as working title, and the other AVATAR movie should have been called something else!


"Pocahontas in space."


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 27, 2010)

I liked this cartoon show but this is going to be crap just like dragonball revolution.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 27, 2010)

I made a thread about this and tinymonkeyt linked it. Also here's a twist, it's going to be in 3D.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 27, 2010)

hope it isn't worse than DragonBall Revolution!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 27, 2010)

Not a fan of live action movies of anime or whatever. Well I could consider watching it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's still Avatar to me as well.


----------



## megawalk (Apr 28, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Not a fan of live action movies of anime or whatever. Well I could consider watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to Paramount* We Have CG...Use It  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats how J.C's Avatar got lively....and thats how....ack! you get it


----------



## GentleFist (Apr 28, 2010)

looks cheap...

not the effects but the actors (maybe their movements?)

i dont really know why but it feels cheap to me


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

I loved the TV show when I was younger. One of the last good things on TV if you ask me. Can't wait for this movie, actually. Though, it's gonna be split into three movies most likely because everything from the trailer looks like it was only from season one of the show.


----------

